

A couple of simple design tips to Google.com - MrJagil
http://lighthouseinteger.blogspot.com/2010_10_01_archive.html#7380227766559792511

======
yurylifshits
The arrow at the first result indicates the keyboard shortcut functionality.
Now you can navigate results without mouse: use up/down keys to select a
result, then press enter. I love that feature!

------
fido
I really don't like the blue arrows... All this does is keep the page from
going "below the fold" (a $$ decision?). I use the keyboard to browse, and I
expect the down arrow to move the page lower to reveal results 5-10.

* If you are logged in, you can turn these arrows off by disabling Google Instant.

* You can also toggle this functionality by pressing tab

------
petervandijck
I have to agree that the icons are pretty crap.

